# Staining Pavers - suggestions/advice



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

I had expanded on my grill patio last year and the new addition is quite a few shades lighter than the old section.

Has anyone had success using a particular paver stain and could share their experience? I've read tons of reviews, how to videos etc and a big concern is all of that work for it to potentially peel, look off or doctored up or begin showing its old ways fairly easy after only light wear.


----------

